# Shihoken



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 26, 2022)

Can anyone tell me about the form taught by Ki Whang Kim, called Shihoken.  I've heard that it was taught to him by Kanken Toyama, and that it may be a version of Shisochin (a Goju Ryu kata).  I remember seeing it performed at tournaments years ago.  I saw this video the other day on youtube and it got me thinking about this form.


----------



## J. Pickard (May 2, 2022)

I mean, either way she's pretty good.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 2, 2022)

J. Pickard said:


> I mean, either way she's pretty good.


Yeah, she's got some serious skill.  The cadence of her forms are interesting.  Different than how I perform Ship Soo and Rohai, but very crisp and deliberate.


----------

